# Ibanez BTB705dx VS. Ibanez SDGR 51578



## Leuchty (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am need of a 5 string bass for home recording. I have narrowed it down to 2.

I REALLY like the BTB but the Trans Black one is getting hard to find in AUS as its being discontinued. So I need to hurry.

However...

I found a SDGR on the bay. A prestige 51578. I cant find much info and was wondering what everyone would suggest.











The SDGR is used but looks good and is WELL within budget. I do prefer the idea of the 35" on the BTB but 34" is not a deal breaker. Bartolini or EMG's are fine, dont really mind.

The SDGR is cheaper than the BTB by about $200.

What would everyone suggest?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like an early 00's SR3005ESOL.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not a bassist, but I've owned a few Prestige guitars in my time (as well as many other MIJ's) and I'd have to say thaqt they beat out the Indonesian/Korean all day.

So I think that SR3005 will be a better deal. Especially since it's cheaper. And it's dead fucking sexy!


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like an early 00's SR3005ESOL.


 
Max... Fucking hell... 



7stringDemon said:


> I'm not a bassist, but I've owned a few Prestige guitars in my time (as well as many other MIJ's) and I'd have to say thaqt they beat out the Indonesian/Korean all day.
> 
> So I think that SR3005 will be a better deal. Especially since it's cheaper. And it's dead fucking sexy!


 
Ah, so the BTB's are indo/Korea?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 25, 2012)

I THINK so. But I have never seen one in person.

If they're MIJ, then the two are probably on par in quality. In which case, get the one you like the best.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 25, 2012)

Well... seems I cant find the BTB's anywhere. 

And, looks like I just got the SR cheaper.


----------



## Hzanco (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I bought a bass, I played a bunch of different brands such as Schecter, Ibanez (BTB and Sound Gear series), Fender, Peavey, etc. Out of everything I played, I found the BTB the most comfortable by far, largely because of the thinner neck. Many basses have a thick, bulgy neck which is hard to wrap your hand around and slows me down. Plus, the BTB is built very well - at least the one I have is (a BTB 1005 made in Japan). I think the 35" scale length is a plus, especially if you want to tune down at all. The pickups are nice, lots of flexibility in the tone controls, and solid tuning machines. 

On eBay right now there are some BTBs available for a reasonable price (IBANEZ BTB675-NT 5 STRING ELECTRIC BASS GUITAR NECK THRU BODY PRO QUALITY | eBay), I seriously think you're better off with the BTB.

The best thing you can do is to hold both in your hands, play them and see which you like better based on feel.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 25, 2012)

I would love to get that! Unfortunately shipping that thing to me will be MURDER! 

I only wanted the TFK BTB. As the looks of it were awesome. However, find I can not.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 26, 2012)

Hzanco said:


> Before I bought a bass, I played a bunch of different brands such as Schecter, Ibanez (BTB and Sound Gear series), Fender, Peavey, etc. Out of everything I played, I found the BTB the most comfortable by far, largely because of the thinner neck.



Interesting. In my experience BTBs have significantly bigger necks than soundgears and are bulkier, heavier basses overall. I haven't played the 1005 specifically - it could very well be different.

Out of these two basses I'd guess the soundgear is better quality. And cheaper? Obvious choice.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 26, 2012)

AFAIK, the BTB's, at least the new ones, have wider but flatter necks than the SR's.

I have had both "types" in my hand. They were both comfortable. The downside to the BTB is the larger body which may not be ideal in an "only studio" situation.

The SR does have a nicer "grip" and is a little more lighter.

The thing with the BTB was that it was going to be a nice piece of furniture ASWELL as a studio bass as it looks so unique and interesting.




Doesn't matter anymore as Im picking up the SR soon. Can't find the BTB's in AUS anymore. Another to add to the "Ones That Got Away" list. 

Thanks for all the info/insight/opinions/advise guys!


----------



## Philligan (Sep 26, 2012)

I liked both, but I thought the Soundgears weren't balanced that well, where the BTBs balance awesomely. And the 35" scale never hurts. But both solid basses


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2012)

The difference between 34" and 35"--to me--isn't much. I actually enjoy my 34" 5 stringers only because it's *slightly* easier to finger.

That said, BTBs also have wider strings pacings which will feel a lot different when you're playing. I have a Douglas WEB fretless bass that has a string spacing similar to that of an Ibby SR and I also have a BTB405QM. I'm having the BTB converted to fretless because I prefer it's string spacing and overal feel to the Douglas.

For what it's worth, I've owned an SR 5 string in the past and ended up selling it once I got the BTB for feel reasons. 

I [try to] play things like Jaco Pastorius' Portrait of Tracy in which I have to fret bass notes while hitting harmonics on other strings and I've found that on smaller string spacings, my right hand cramps up trying to do all of those things in such a small space. 

I also find it easier to play finger style when the string are a bit less compact for some reason. 

Just my 

And to the comment above... Yes, the BTB is a much larger feeling bass.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't tried the Prestige SRs, but if it's anything like my SR500, I'd much prefer the BTB, since the neck is much thinner, which makes playing a 5 string a breeze.

The SR is also a lower sound, while the BTB was a bit more aggressive IMO. Take that for what it's worth - You can get awesome tones out of both, but especially on a 5 string, I'd rather go for the BTB's neck.


----------

